

Adding borders to images - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/adding_borders_to_images

======
nadavs
This blog post explains how to easily added various kinds of borders to images
using Cloudinary's cloud-based image transformations. It also demos some
useful chained transformations for quickly achieving interesting effects. The
post includes sample code in PHP, Ruby, Django and Node.js.

